# Oddest comment from a sane person about your lights? Part 2



## Illum (Nov 25, 2007)

Continued from here.



Esthan said:


> I've been laughing so loud after reading:
> "*If there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrella. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight."
> *that i've quoted it to my girlfriend.
> Responce was:
> ...



I'm still speechless from the day when my camp buddy left his flashlight at home but packed flares for the camping trip

I guess some people just don't see the significance of flashlights...PERIOD


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 25, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Continued from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless I'm swimming.... I can lay my hand on at least one light without moving my feet at all. The type of light depends on how far from home I am or plan to be. Minimum EDC is an Arc AAA-P. On a recent holiday to my wife's parents' holiday villa in Turkey, I packed several SF lights, up to and including my SF M6 as part of carry on luggage...... I got asked what my job was by Turkish airport security (but I didn't get anything confiscated, not even the 30+ Lithiums I was carrying in hand luggage).


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2007)

seems i don't know too many "sane" people . . . . 



But i NEVER discuss the price/cost of my stuff. :tsk:


Camera equipment, flashlights, etc.


Uninformed people simply don't "get it".

And those who DO "get it" already KNOW ! 



If they *really* press me, i simply answer:


"See your dealer."


_


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 25, 2007)

Tonight, when I showed two of my buddies my new Surefire L4, one of them commented that I could sell my flashlight collection and retire with the money.


----------



## Illum (Nov 25, 2007)

Big_Ed said:


> Tonight, when I showed two of my buddies my new Surefire L4, one of them commented that I could sell my flashlight collection and retire with the money.



imagine that, wow, :thanks: I just found a constructive reason to buy more lights :nana:


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, just think of flashlights as investments. Especially rare and antique ones. Some have gone for pretty high prices on ebay as we've all seen.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 26, 2007)

Who are these "sane" people that you speak of?


----------



## Valolammas (Nov 26, 2007)

I can't quote, because I wasn't there, but my wife told me the other day, that during their coffee break, she mentioned to a co-worker that I'm a flashaholic. Reportedly her colleague couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 26, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> I can't quote, because I wasn't there, but my wife told me the other day, that during their coffee break, she mentioned to a co-worker that I'm a flashaholic. Reportedly her colleague couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2007)

i don't understand *what* is so *funny* about being a Flashaholic.

:huh2: ___ 




But then, perhaps i may be a bit *biased* !




_


----------



## KuoH (Nov 26, 2007)

Yup, there are two ways to interpret that word, and the "unenlightened" will probably chose the less desirable one.

KuoH



Valolammas said:


> I...she mentioned to a co-worker that I'm a flashaholic. Reportedly her colleague couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 26, 2007)

Addicted to... "_flashahol_"??? :huh2:


----------



## Valolammas (Nov 27, 2007)

KuoH said:


> Yup, there are two ways to interpret that word, and the "unenlightened" will probably chose the less desirable one.



Oh, I just rephrased it in English. She didn't use that word of course, it doesn't even exist in Finnish. She probably just said something like (translated) "my husband has a flashlight hobby".

As for being funny, I don't really get it either. I do understand that it may seem an odd hobby to many people, but as far as hobbies go, at least it's a pretty useful one. And there are plenty of weirder ones out there...


----------



## PAB (Nov 27, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> I can't quote, because I wasn't there, but my wife told me the other day, that during their coffee break, she mentioned to a co-worker that I'm a flashaholic. Reportedly her colleague couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.





TorchBoy said:


> Addicted to... "_flashahol_"???:huh2:



Maybe she thought it meant addicted to flashing. That would be worth a good chuckle.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha ha. But it was in Finnish. I thought it might have been the anatomical connotations, but I can't think of an appropriate way to mention that it _is_ very much a guy hobby. (I guess that'll have to do.)


----------



## PAB (Nov 27, 2007)

Esthan said:


> "*If there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrella. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight."
> *that i've quoted it to my girlfriend.
> Responce was:
> "Just because it's dark, it does not mean that You need a flashlight".
> ...



Just because it rains doesn't mean you need an umbrella either. But smart people that don't want to be inconvenienced prepare for problems that have a significant chance of occurring.


----------



## Valolammas (Nov 27, 2007)

PAB said:


> Maybe she thought it meant addicted to flashing. That would be worth a good chuckle.



Indeed. I wonder how long will take until I can come across the word "flashaholic" without thinking of that interpretation...


----------



## IcantC (Nov 27, 2007)

Not really about me owning lights, but buying one. I purchased a Mag for the ROP mod. A friend asked what I did that day, I said I stopped by to grab a flashlight. His reponse "You bought a flashlight?Why?" He had the biggest clueless expression as if flashlights have no use and are obsolete :-/.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm really thinking that if these people were sane they wouldn't be making odd comments.  (TIC of course.)

:buddies:


----------



## Stromberg (Nov 28, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> I can't quote, because I wasn't there, but my wife told me the other day, that during their coffee break, she mentioned to a co-worker that I'm a flashaholic. Reportedly her colleague couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.



I think that flashaholism is so new thing that the majority doesn't yet understand and respect it like addiction to cars, stamps etc. Or maybe the co-worker thinks its just another manly way for compensating something..?


----------



## hopkins (Nov 28, 2007)

Was doing a runtime test by placing a 'right out of the charger' Rayovac hybrid
AA inside of a Rayovac sportsman extreme 1AA headlamp running the 1watt 
Luxeon mode and placing it in our freezer. 

My thinking was to simulate the midnight arrival at the trailhead and Xskiing
out into the darkness in subzero temps. 

Q: (yelled from the kitchen) Why is your flashlight in the freezer?
(loud laughter)
A: An experiment!
Q: But why is it *turned on* inside the freezer? You can't see it in there!


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 28, 2007)

hopkins said:


> Was doing a runtime test by placing a 'right out of the charger' Rayovac hybrid
> AA inside of a Rayovac sportsman extreme 1AA headlamp running the 1watt
> Luxeon mode and placing it in our freezer.
> 
> ...



She has a good point. How would you know when the battery has run down and the experiment is concluded?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 28, 2007)

hopkins said:


> Q: (yelled from the kitchen) Why is your flashlight in the freezer?
> (loud laughter)
> A: An experiment!
> Q: But why is it *turned on* inside the freezer? You can't see it in there!


A: I am conducting an important experiment in the quantum theory of superposition. While the freezer door is closed, quantum law tells us that the light is neither on nor off. It’s like Schrödinger’s cat – neither alive nor dead. I shall find out shortly which is true – either the batteries will have run down, or they won’t.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> A: I am conducting an important experiment in the quantum theory of superposition. While the freezer door is closed, quantum law tells us that the light is neither on nor off. It’s like Schrödinger’s cat – neither alive nor dead. I shall find out shortly which is true – either the batteries will have run down, or they won’t.


First time i will have ever used anything ive learnt in quantum physics - explaining away something so i dont look insane 

Crenshaw

PS: although if youre explaining quantum physics, "sane" might just be in question


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 28, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> First time i will have ever used anything ive learnt in quantum physics - explaining away something so i dont look insane
> 
> Crenshaw
> 
> PS: although if youre explaining quantum physics, "sane" might just be in question



Yes, you're assuming here that anything to do with quantum physics is "sane."


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## DM51 (Nov 28, 2007)

Avatar28 said:


> Yes, you're assuming here that anything to do with quantum physics is "sane."


Until you examine it, it is neither sane nor insane.


----------



## redsfairlane (Nov 28, 2007)

Just sitting here on coffee break, lookin round, and I had to say;
I am soo glad to have begun hanging out with you lot of perfectly normaland totaly down to earth :nana: people,,, who have simply been misunderstood!
Just like myself


----------



## hopkins (Nov 28, 2007)

I had planned to check the freezer after 2 hours, then every 15 minutes
to see how runtime was affected but the laughter began during the first hour
of the test.:thinking:


----------



## Chuck289 (Nov 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Until you examine it, it is neither sane nor insane.


 
HAHAHAHA 

Thats great!


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 28, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> Oh, I just rephrased it in English. She didn't use that word of course, it doesn't even exist in Finnish. She probably just said something like (translated) "my husband has a flashlight hobby".
> 
> As for being funny, I don't really get it either. I do understand that it may seem an odd hobby to many people, but as far as hobbies go, at least it's a pretty useful one. And there are plenty of weirder ones out there...


I guess it's because people in general have trouble understanding hobbies that don't involve things explicitly meant to have fun.
Radio Control planes? Sure, they're made to entertain you.
Flashlights? Why would you care about stuff that only serves to make light?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree FW, friends always ask me "why the hell have you spent 1500Euro on a laser pointer?" or "why do you keep buying flashlights?" "what's the fun in that?"


----------



## Illum (Nov 29, 2007)

Fallingwater said:


> Why would you care about stuff that only serves to make light?



people expression changes if theres heavy fog at night...then they wonder whats wrong with you after you remind them that they originally thought buying powerful flashlights was ridiculous


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 30, 2007)

A few days ago, one of my gf's colleagues (also female) complained that the Fenix LOD i got for my gf was too bright, even at the lower setting for patient examination, whilst making a point to mention that i collect lights, in a very mocking fashion to the rest of the company.

Well tonight as my gf and her needed to go through a small yet densely wooded and poorly lit area behind the hospital, my gf took out the Fenix and they both made their way through without tripping over. After they got out of that area, she turned around and told my gf that this was the last time she says anything bad about her lights !

Score 1 for flashaholism


----------



## lctorana (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes and your story might yet have a coda.

You have an opportunity to buy gf a dimmer (incan?) light for patients, and keep the Fenix for security. The select ranks of CPFers with spouse/partner/s.o. with EDC x 2!


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually this was the second (work related) AAA light i've bought for her. The first one was an Aunoc AAA which turned out to be too bluish and too floody for patient examination and has now been relegated to keychain duty. So i opted for the Fenix L0D for my second attempt.
The light works fine for the purpose intended at it's lowest setting. So the actual problem is the colleague being jealous of the neat stuff i am getting for my gf 

Sorry about side tracking this thread.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

Great mini story Secur1.  I always like happy endings.



I think the one that I heard most recently was at Thanksgiving when my Uncle asked why I carried a flashlight in the day time. I answered, "because I know it's going to get dark later." It did btw.......get dark later. I used my L2 and Zebralight to help my grandparents out to the car. My Uncle was driving them home and couldn't find his keys that he had just tossed onto the front seat. I said, "hey Uncle Jack, do you need a flashlight?" ....lol. I found his keys wedged between the side of the seat and the center console. My bother who also EDCs lights then proceeded to give our Uncle Jack a hard time by ribbing him about is earlier "why carry a flashlight" question...hehe


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 30, 2007)

I had two guys come and assemble a divan bed in my living room. Said they needed some light, so I gave them the 123 Cree I EDC.
The guy takes it from me, looks at the reflector and turns it on. Then he flinches and goes "whoa... this thing is powerful".
They do what they have to do, then the boss hands it back to me and says "I really like this flashlight, it's so tiny yet blindingly bright!".
Too bad they didn't ask me where to get one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2007)

Fallingwater said:


> The guy takes it from me, looks at the reflector and turns it on. Then he flinches and goes "whoa... this thing is powerful".


Why the hell everyone keep doing this? Are they masochists?


----------



## Fallingwater (Dec 1, 2007)

They don't know the power of Cree emitters.
To a normal person, a tiny flashlight can't help but have a weak beam. 

Truth be told, I did the very same thing when I got that flashlight. It was my first Cree, and I was kinda-sorta expecting to get flashed a bit ("must be like my Luxeon, only a bit brighter..."), but I had underestimated its power and ended up seeing spots for a good few minutes.


----------



## Stromberg (Dec 2, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Why the hell everyone keep doing this? Are they masochists?



I think that majority of people just doesn't have a clue of the light intensity of modern leds. Eyeballing the business end of sickly yellow incan is totally different than doing it with Crees, Seouls, Rebels or even "old" Luxeon I's


----------



## Dr.K (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked up one of my friends before sunup. He is quite a bit older and his son and I are the same age. 

We went by his son's house to pick him up, but didn't see his truck in the drive. 

I pulled out my Tiablo A9, and beamed the house and all around the side from the road to see if maybe he parked in back or something.

About 10 minutes later we were driving down the highway, and he says, "That flashlight you used back there. Is there a battery pack on your belt hooked to that thing? Man, that thing was bright!" 

What was funny was that he must have been thinkin of asking me about the brightness for the whole 10 min or so that we were riding. 

I wonder what all he was thinking?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 2, 2007)

hopkins said:


> Was doing a runtime test by placing a 'right out of the charger' Rayovac hybrid
> AA inside of a Rayovac sportsman extreme 1AA headlamp running the 1watt
> Luxeon mode and placing it in our freezer.
> 
> ...


 
That's one of the funniest things I've read in awhile.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was at the range earlier tonight and I talked to one of the employees about his flashlights. He told me (here comes the odd comment) he had a SF L2 running an HID.

The scary part here is that he actually knew what he was talking about. He really did mean an L2 with an HID inside. He said the runtime is about 15 minutes.

Don't worry, I pointed him here. Hopefully, he'll tell us more about his L2 soon.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 3, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I was at the range earlier tonight and I talked to one of the employees about his flashlights. He told me (here comes the odd comment) he had a SF L2 running an HID.
> 
> The scary part here is that he actually knew what he was talking about. He really did mean an L2 with an HID inside. He said the runtime is about 15 minutes.
> 
> Don't worry, I pointed him here. Hopefully, he'll tell us more about his L2 soon.


 



I have HID in my L1.......not too bright though.


----------



## Bushman5 (Dec 3, 2007)

GONG!


----------



## uh1c (Dec 4, 2007)

Not odd per se but commonly: "Oh, that must be one of those police flashlights". No, the local police carry Mag chargers or Stingers, this is a Surefire, Fenix, Ultrafire, etc., etc.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 4, 2007)

DM51 said:


> A: I am conducting an important experiment in the quantum theory of superposition. While the freezer door is closed, quantum law tells us that the light is neither on nor off. It’s like Schrödinger’s cat – neither alive nor dead. I shall find out shortly which is true – either the batteries will have run down, or they won’t.


that's an awesome quote! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



DM51 said:


> Until you examine it, it is neither sane nor insane.


I think that's called unsane. As in, picture a torus with a cut in one side. On one side of the cut is sane, and across the cut is insane. but if you go around the torus and get to the same spot, it's unsane. I saw a thing on youtube about it. Kinda interesting.

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## gallagho (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Flash,

Going completly OT here, but check out a track by Hallucinogen called 'Demention' he takes this unsane 'theory' and makes a great track!!

Owen


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 5, 2007)

"How much was that? (answer) What the hell is wrong with you":shrug:
"Why do you have so many lights..... afraid of the dark?"
BEST 
"When I see you just sitting there playing with your flashlights, why do I get visions of you being the next unibomber?"


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 5, 2007)

Some one once asked me if I was afraid of the dark. My improvised comment?

"No. The dark is afraid of me."

With these new Cree units, it certainly should be.


----------



## meuge (Dec 5, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> A few days ago, one of my gf's colleagues (also female) complained that the Fenix LOD i got for my gf was too bright, even at the lower setting for patient examination


Very true. I like nice lights, but I have yet to see an AAA-format LED that would have a setting low enough to do a pupil dilation test, for instance. 

Also, LEDs tend to make tissues look funny (maybe cause we're all taught with pictures and in person, using small incads), so I still rely on my little adjustible NiCd incadescent ophthalmoscope. 


Secur1 said:


> she turned around and told my gf that this was the last time she says anything bad about her lights !
> 
> Score 1 for flashaholism


I've heard a ton of such stories. I've given out maybe 50 of the DX Fauxtons to people at work, school, etc... and I often get a snicker (they take the lights though)... and then they come to me several days /weeks later, and tell me how the light really helped them.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 5, 2007)

meuge said:


> I've given out maybe 50 of the DX Fauxtons to people at work, school, etc... and I often get a snicker (they take the lights though)... and then they come to me several days /weeks later, and tell me how the light really helped them.


 
good on you for spreading the word, or in this case, the light..
i wonder, maybe we were all afraid of the dark as kids...i know i was...or maybe its a fascination with starwars and lightsabers...

Crenshaw


----------



## Chuck289 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Why the hell everyone keep doing this? Are they masochists?


 
My boss did that not too long ago. We had a power outage at work and we were standing around talkin. He picks my Inova X1 up off my toolbox and looks into the reflector and turns it on. Luckily it was just an X1. But the way he kept carrying on with a conversation while he did it...I dont think non flashlight people even notice they do it. They only notice what they just did when they get hit with 50+ lumens


----------



## AvPD (Dec 5, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> I agree FW, friends always ask me "why the hell have you spent 1500Euro on a laser pointer?":



What kind of laser pointer can you get for 1500 Euros (over US$2000)?


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

hopefully a really good one…maybe different beam? pulse vs continuous or something


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 6, 2007)

AvPD said:


> What kind of laser pointer can you get for 1500 Euros (over US$2000)?


 
Maybe its a white laser (!)

Crenshaw


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 6, 2007)

A SpyderII GX from WickedLasers...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> .... i wonder, maybe we were all afraid of the dark as kids...i know i was...or maybe its a fascination with starwars and lightsabers...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
flashlight + fog =


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 6, 2007)

Good point Monocrom, in fact once I've been out in a really foggy night with the classic LED thrower and my friends have called it Lightsaber :laughing:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 6, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> flashlight + fog =



Not just me then  Flashlight in each hand + fog = even more

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2007)

Tempest UK said:


> Not just me then  Flashlight in each hand + fog = even more
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
"If you only knew the power of the Dark... er.... _light-_side."

Oh, I guess you already do! :lolsign:


----------



## SaVaGe (Dec 6, 2007)

AvPD said:


> What kind of laser pointer can you get for 1500 Euros (over US$2000)?


 
1. www.novalasers.com (nova series)

2. www.dragonlasers.com

3. www.optotronics.com (can be seen over 100 miles / the limit is the curvature of the earth)


----------



## f22shift (Dec 6, 2007)

Old story, i was waiting on line for one of those night corn mazes and my friend invited some cute girl that looks like eva longoria. So my friend was saying how i have a powerful flashlight. It was a 3d mag cree aspherical at the time. The glass was glowing from all the glow in the dark paint inside. It was extra noticeable because the line was in a dark area. 
Anyway she goes let me see and proceeds to rub the glass and stroke the light while it's in my hands. She said 'it's so big'. Our group starts laughing and she and i are embarrassed. I mumbled 'i might of heard that once or twice'
Not really an odd comment but funny story. Well to everyone but my wife.


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 6, 2007)

My GF's mind-bending comment about my recent induction to the ranks of noob-flashaholic... "I think this means you need more light to help find your life path..."


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 6, 2007)

I dont know if this has been said in this thread before, but I personally dont think a person who cracks a stupid comment to a person with a light is the sane one! That would make me INsane!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2007)

f22shift said:


> Old story, i was waiting on line for one of those night corn mazes and my friend invited some cute girl that looks like eva longoria. So my friend was saying how i have a powerful flashlight. It was a 3d mag cree aspherical at the time. The glass was glowing from all the glow in the dark paint inside. It was extra noticeable because the line was in a dark area.
> Anyway she goes let me see and proceeds to rub the glass and stroke the light while it's in my hands. She said 'it's so big'. Our group starts laughing and she and i are embarrassed. I mumbled 'i might of heard that once or twice'
> Not really an odd comment but funny story. Well to everyone but my wife.


 
I heard that line in Bram Stoker's Dracula, staring Winona Ryder.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 7, 2007)

except it was with the door knockers…o wait, that was young frankenstein, methinks…lol, that was funny
cheers,
Flash


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 23, 2007)

Walked out from the bathroom the other day, found my buddy sitting in my chair by the desk covering his eyes, blinking repeatedly, with one of my Tikka headlamps sitting in his lap.
"...Do I even have to ask?"
"I saw a button, so I pressed it."
"And what have you learned?"
"...Curiosity can be blinding?"

My girl used a little Photon at work to look around under a counter, one of the other baristas saw it and asked why she had something like that. She was busy looking for whatever it was, so she just said I gave it to her.
"It's like...green. What if it's radioactive and he's trying to kill you?"
...At this point I realize she means THAT girl...She didn't say anything. The girl isn't THAT dense, she just has a habit of saying things like that. Obvious facts leading to something bizarre and off-taste. 

Finally, my usher friend, who's looking to replace his multiple work lights with one Proton. Sometimes when he's out sweeping the hallways, these mothers go by and explain what he is to their kids. 'That young man is an usher, he takes care of the theater so it's nice for us.' and the like. Couple times, he'd have a light on his belt or in his pocket and they'd say 'He has a flashlight so he can see in the dark theaters and find things.' Later that night he's cleaning a theater, another usher keeps asking why he has a flashlight with him as if he's planning to rob the place. Customers almost expect the kids to have lights as a tradition at least, their projection checkers carry the old cone-models just for show, but the actual workers don't see the point.


----------



## ankhbr (Dec 23, 2007)

"What else will you pull out from your belt, Batman?!"

Heard this after I pulled my keychain and used the fauxton to check something under the desk. The guy had said the same thing a few days before, when I used my Victorinox Swisscard.


----------



## z282z06 (Dec 23, 2007)

Burgess said:


> i don't understand *what* is so *funny* about being a Flashaholic.
> 
> :huh2: ___
> 
> ...


A FLASHAHOLIC is usually a guy in a rain coat doing thiswith nothing on underneath!


----------



## LightToad (Dec 23, 2007)

"What do you mean you don't have a light?"


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2007)

z282z06 said:


> A FLASHAHOLIC is usually a guy in a rain coat doing thiswith nothing on underneath!


 
Clapping??


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 23, 2007)

lctorana said:


> Yes and your story might yet have a coda.
> 
> You have an opportunity to buy gf a dimmer (incan?) light for patients, and keep the Fenix for security. The select ranks of CPFers with spouse/partner/s.o. with EDC x 2!



At the hospital, my wife once went on rounds with her consutant and the consultant didn't have a torch. A nurse said to use the "very bright" SF G2 incan my wife EDC's. My wife proudly produces her flashlight, only for it to stay on for 5 seconds. Her smug smile faded to a frown. The primary batteries were dead! An intern produced her el cheapo AAA torch. I was heartbroken when my wife told me this story when she got home.:mecry:

I changed her EDC to a MagLED 2AA with always freshly charged batts everyday. Funny thing, when she takes it out, people go "whoa that's a very bright torch!"...


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 23, 2007)

a point goes toward LEDs and thier long runtimes..

Crenshaw


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 24, 2007)

you should have just give her an SC1 with a P60L, so when the incan burns out, she can replace the lamp and the batts.

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## jdmaxima89 (Dec 24, 2007)

So the night I got my fenix L2D Qx5, I took it out of my pocket to show my stepdad. He says, "I've got one better... a maglight "... I told him it was nowhere near as bright as mine as I turned it on, and he said, "with the new bulbs you can buy from maglite they are!" :thumbsdow


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 24, 2007)

jdmaxima89 said:


> So the night I got my fenix L2D Qx5, I took it out of my pocket to show my stepdad. He says, "I've got one better... a maglight "... I told him it was nowhere near as bright as mine as I turned it on, and he said, "with the new bulbs you can buy from maglite they are!" :thumbsdow



fathers...they are all the same, always not wanting to concede that we have is better than what they had...values, equipment everything...don't ever let them see any of your flashlights not working, or else you'll never hear the end of "they don't make them like they used to...":nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 3, 2008)

lets start this up again..

yesterday i finished a headlamp mod for my aunt, showed it to my mum who promtly looked into and turned it on. she said "argh!...its bright".....
running 700ma on a Q2,it was all i could do to keep myself from saying "well duh..."

Crenshaw


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 3, 2008)

Burgess said:


> If they really press me, i simply answer:
> 
> 
> "See your dealer."
> ...


 
Yep, got mine on speed dial. Oh, you meant the other kind of dealer, my bad.


-Evan


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## AzN1337c0d3r (Jul 5, 2008)

Was partying it up at a friend's house with Rock Band. So I'm about to get up to go play the drums and empty my pockets. I had my 6P w/ M60 in there and also have an L0D Q4 w/ a freshly charged 10440 on my keychain. 

My friend picks up my 6P, puts it 2 feet from his eyes, and turned it on. He was like "OMFG" and couldn't see for 5 minutes. I rolled over and almost died laughing .

He then ask me why I carry a flashlight around. I told him "Dude, I carry at least 2 around, more like 4 in the car" (U2 + Minimag 2AA LED). He picks up the L0DQ4 and puts it up to his face and turns it on too. GG vision gone for another 5 minutes. :hahaha:

The funniest thing was that his gf was there too. That was super embarassing for him. You'd think he woulda learned the first time.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, i woulda' thought he'd have learned his lesson the first time. 


But, he probably thought . . . .


" Well, at least this *DINKY* little one isn't gonna' blind me. "




_


----------



## Etienne1980 (Jul 6, 2008)

last friday, I was talking to a coworker and friend of mine about his journey to Mexico. He will leave next week. He knows about my flashlight obsession.

"-If you want, you can take one of my flashlight with you for your journey." (L1T v.2 RB 80)
-What ?! Out of question !
-But... you will need it ! Think about nature call at night, or power failure, or going out in the beach during night !
-No I don't need it. I will buy one if needed in Mexico."

A month ago, same person :
"Hey, I'm going to order a cute and tiny but powerful flashlight. (Fenix E01) 15$ not expensive. What do use when you go to your basement floor ?
-My cellphone screen. 15$ is way too expensive."

Actually he's proud of his crappy 3€ plastic incan....


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 6, 2008)

Not really an odd comment, but seems fitting for this thread.

My wife and I used to have these little Garrity LED keychain lights.
I bought some Fenix E01s for us. 

I gave one to her to put on her keychain; "Oh, isn't that a cute little flashlight" along with rolling eyes.

About 3 weeks later: "That little flashlight is great!!! When xxxxx closed the store last night she turned off all the lights, so I couldn't see anything in the back room. It lit up the back room nicely and I was able to get to the breaker box and turn the lights back on."


----------



## jeremyison05 (Oct 27, 2008)

So saturday night our college marching band had to travel to do an exhibition performance at a regional competition for high school kids. It was about 8:30 and we're un loading the rider truck, which for whatever reason didn't have a light in the top of it. As i'm walking up to the truck I hear our percussion instructor shout 
" Hey dumasses there's no light, watch your fingers it's pretty...." 
*clicks on 9P with EO-9*
"That's a hell of a light, where's it comming from" 

I stand there as they unload the truck so no one gets hurt, put my light back in my jacket pocket and go about my buisness before we have to move out. About 10 min later I come back and our section leader is trying to re string a vibe in the dark. I hand him my 9P without thinking about it, now remember I lighted the truck while *EVERYONE* unloaded.

"How do you turn this thing on?"
"Twist it"
He points it at his face, and proceeds to turn it on....

Needless to say, someone else had to re string as his night vision was completely shot.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 27, 2008)

:twothumbs
:laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Oct 27, 2008)

Good story, Jeremy !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 27, 2008)

"You carry too much hardware."

Arguably true, arguably false. 
Aviator, two pocket knives (main, keychain), Zippo, flash drive, wallet. Not even a multitool. 

That's not too much, right?


----------



## Solis107 (Oct 27, 2008)

My woman thought my SF M3 was "Me" when we first met. She was disapointed When she found out later that night. lmao you shoulda seen the look on her face! 























wait... :'-(


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

Used the mag85 to help a guy in the campus parking lot at night. His car had a front corner totaled but still drivable with the hood tied down...well he needs a jump but couldn't get the hood open, so he slid down on the asphalt and disappeared under the caroo:

I was two parking spots away and see his car under the dim parking lot light with this guy's legs rolling about underneath it:shrug: and I reacted...once the spot beam hit the car I heard a thud and the hood popped. 

I made my way to him as he emerged, keeping my distance seeing he had a knife in one hand, the other holding his head. Before I managed to ask he was thanking me for the extra light. Hearing that I used a flashlight his comment was

"flashlight?! what flashlight? I thought that was the security's [referring to the campus security truck] high beams.
"were you hurt?" _*referencing his forehead*_
"nah, I'm fine, hey next time just turn on your car light, not your flashlight. you see behind this grill? _*points to the crater where half the radiator is supposed to reside*_ my eyes were behind *that *and hit my head on the hood"

Turns out he didn't need a jump, just needed to reconnect his battery
It was a Ford Taurus [I think..] and it was a wreck, I was surprised it still runs, having the radiator hanging low and hood crimped:thinking:


Every semester I try to get a late late class to play with the mag85, N30, etc on campus. the security doesn't seem to mind as long as I'm not hitting buildings with them...:twothumbs


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 27, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> "You carry too much hardware."
> 
> Arguably true, arguably false.
> Aviator, two pocket knives (main, keychain), Zippo, flash drive, wallet. Not even a multitool.
> ...



No Multitool? I think you are carrying too little hardware TBH.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> A: I am conducting an important experiment in the quantum theory of superposition. While the freezer door is closed, quantum law tells us that the light is neither on nor off. It’s like Schrödinger’s cat – neither alive nor dead. I shall find out shortly which is true – either the batteries will have run down, or they won’t.




Read my sig line, to understand how much I enjoyed that.

_EDIT:_ I have changed my sigline, I am a Physics Major


----------



## isc (Nov 28, 2008)

"You're a gangster"

Uttered when my ex girlfriend explained the purpose of my crenellated SF E2D to a girl we were having a drink with at the Casino.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 28, 2008)

"He's afraid of the dark" from a buddy who was trying to chat up this girl in a bar who asked why i had a flashlight with me. Well, guess what? Mr Afraid of the Dark got her number after using the flashlight to help her retrieve a diamond earring among a peanut shell strewn floor. HA! Who's afraid of the dark now??? (still me actually)

Old Jetbeam Jet I Mk II on turbo, wham! see the diamond sparkling away. And that was after He-Who-Said-I-Was-Afraid-of-The-Dark attempted searches with lighters, cellphone screens etc.

Man, that was fun


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> "You carry too much hardware."
> 
> Arguably true, arguably false.
> Aviator, two pocket knives (main, keychain), Zippo, flash drive, wallet. Not even a multitool.
> ...



I agree with KiwiMark, not enough this is EDC right? :thinking:




Illum_the_nation said:


> Every semester I try to get a late late class to play with the mag85, N30, etc on campus. the security doesn't seem to mind as long as I'm not hitting buildings with them...:twothumbs



Whether they'll admit it or not, your Campus Security will most likely be flashlight aficionados :thumbsup:




hyperloop said:


> "He's afraid of the dark" from a buddy who was trying to chat up this girl in a bar who asked why i had a flashlight with me. Well, guess what? Mr Afraid of the Dark got her number after using the flashlight to help her retrieve a diamond earring among a peanut shell strewn floor. HA! Who's afraid of the dark now??? (still me actually)
> 
> Old Jetbeam Jet I Mk II on turbo, wham! see the diamond sparkling away. And that was after He-Who-Said-I-Was-Afraid-of-The-Dark attempted searches with lighters, cellphone screens etc.



What's wrong with the Boy Scout mentality (being prepared)? it all worked out well didn't it, I mean YOU got her number right? 

FWIW even my phone (Sony Ericson K700i) has a built in LED light, significantly better than a mere LCD back lit screen in the dark! :devil:


*Q:* Oddest comment from a sane person (someone who can't see the value of always carrying a light?) about any of my growing number of lights?

*A:* (short version) Whilst entering a newly completed building & searching for a light switch 'employee A' sings out "anyone got a light?" on goes a my 40 Lumen Dorcy (as I'm entering the area), "oh gee that's bright!"

ROTFLMAO yup I suppose 40 Lumen is bright if you're in total darkness (it's what I use for really close up work normally), should'a pulled out the 50w [email protected] :laughing:


----------



## Zatoichi (Nov 28, 2008)

Can't remember any funny lines, but recently a friend was asking what was so good about torches. I said even if you're not interested in them, you should have at least one decent torch for emergencies and suchlike. He said he didn't need one because he's got some candles. :sigh: The next time I saw him, he proudly announced he'd gone out and bought a torch... from the £1 shop. I said you could have invested a bit more in something you'll rely on in an emergency. He said "No, this is really good, I'll show you". He fetched it, tried turning it on and it was dead as a Dodo. 

This is pretty much how my interest started. At a time when I needed torches frequently, I was buying cheap ones every week or two, only to have them fail when I needed them. One night a friend was visiting on his bicycle and he had an AA mini Maglite taped to the handlebars. He kindly sold me it for the price of his taxi fare home, and it quickly became one of my prized posessions. That Maglite is now in torch heaven, but I still have a couple of upgraded mini Mags for sentimental reasons.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 28, 2008)

I went to Thanksgiving last night, with a light load. I only had a my Q4 L0D, and my Zebra H50. When dinner was over and we were getting ready to leave it was already dark out, so my uncle grabbed his big old 6v boxy Everready incan to help walk people to their cars. My Dad laughs a little under his breath, as I whip out my L0D, needless to say I out shined the Everready. Comments:
Uncle: Is that one of those Xenon lights?
_Me: No its an LED_
Aunt: Is that a M*g lite?
_Me: NO, its a Fenix_ 
Great Aunt: Well I will know to call you in a blackout.

She won't need to call me in a black out because she is getting a G2L for Christmas. 

I wish I would have brought my 6P Malkoff or my U2By2, which is still in te mail

I see what you guys mean about the m*glite question, and how many people think that they are the only good flashlights. 

I simple don't see how people can trust a manufacturer who can't even spell the word *Light* correctly, but that is just me.


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm, let's see...

Well I got asked for a light from my friend one night and I handed her my RA Twisty 85-TR and she held it tactical style. And never asked why I had a light on my person. She asked how much it cost and I told her "around $140" and she just sort of nodded as if it didn't surprise her, I thought it was the oddest thing ever.

I think I'm lucky to have such a friend. :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Nov 28, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> She won't need to call me in a black out because she is getting a G2L for Christmas.


Primaries or a rechargeable setup might be a good birthday present, too.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 28, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> She won't need to call me in a black out because she is getting a G2L for Christmas.


A black out light that doesn't tailstand, requires exotic batteries, and only runs at one level that maintains brightness for about 4 hours and then trails dimly off the rest of the night? I'd consider something more similar to your L0D, maybe an L1D, so there's more of a chance of having plenty of batteries ready to feed it and the proper balance of output and runtime can be chosen. Unless a blackout in your area means you want a tactical oriented light for use with a firearm... then I'd say move up to the G2ZL.



curlyfry562 said:


> I simple don't see how people can trust a manufacturer who can't even spell the word *Light* correctly, but that is just me.


What about Fenix and their inability to spell Phoenix correctly? :laughing:




shomie911 said:


> I think I'm lucky to have such a friend. :twothumbs


Very lucky, you've stumbled upon a rare breed! 
I once loaned a SF L2 to a friend and her comment was something along the lines of, "if I knew how much this cost, I'd probably drop it in disgust."


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 28, 2008)

divine said:


> Primaries or a rechargeable setup might be a good birthday present, too.



Oh ya, she are getting a pack of SF123's as well. 

SaturnNyne,

The reason I didn't get a fenix is because I wanted two functions ON and OFF. my Aunt is elderly so I wanted to keep it simple. As for tailstanding, that is what a glass is for.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2008)

I got this one from my friend today "...why out of all things a flashlight forum and flashlights..." :shakehead Why can't she see the bright side of things.


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *A:* (short version) Whilst entering a newly completed building & searching for a light switch 'employee A' sings out "anyone got a light?" on goes a my 40 Lumen Dorcy (as I'm entering the area), "oh gee that's bright!"



If it were a bright torch then you should here the responce: "My Eyes! The goggles do nothing!"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

KiwiMark said:


> If it were a bright torch then you should here the response: "My Eyes! The goggles do nothing!"



I only used it to illuminate the necessary part of the room, I wasn't about to shine a light into someone's fully dilated pupils... I mean that's just cruel!  


To even think such a thing you really must be a twisted SOB :devil:



_j/k_


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Hmm, let's see...
> 
> Well I got asked for a light from my friend one night and I handed her my RA Twisty 85-TR and she held it tactical style. And never asked why I had a light on my person. She asked how much it cost and I told her "around $140" and she just sort of nodded as if it didn't surprise her, I thought it was the oddest thing ever.
> 
> I think I'm lucky to have such a friend. :twothumbs


 
Does she have a sister?


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

Not really a funny comment but still....

We were doing impromptu speeches at Civil Air Patrol and my commander who knew i visit CPF frequently to me to give a speech on it hoping i would embarrass myself. Instead i stood right up and when the time limit was up i was still going strong (i was on battery types by then). To his disapointment people were actually interested and asked good questions. 

+1 for flasholism :thumbsup:


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 29, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> :bump:
> 
> So I can subscribe.


I used to do that too.
Until a mod pointed out I just have to scroll down to the bottom of the page and there is a "subscribe to this thread" link.


----------



## georget98 (Nov 29, 2008)

Slightly off topic...

Last year in our office "Secret Santa" gift exchange, someone unwrapped a Solitaire. He immediately said, "I know who's my secret Santa, thank you George!" 

Nobody believed I was the one who gave a well-appreciated scarf to my boss. They were sure, knowing I'm a flashaholic, I must have given the expensive, world-class, [email protected]


----------



## Bonky (Nov 29, 2008)

oh snap


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 29, 2008)

You can bet the first ones to say in a power outage "where's your flashlights"? are those that think Flashaholics are weird hmmm :thinking:


----------



## Culhain (Nov 29, 2008)

I was at Lowe's, with a friend, taking advantage of their Black Friday sale on Mag LEDs. My friend is very non-flashoholic despite his camping, fishing and hunting hobbies. 

I pointed out the MiniMag LEDs to him, suggesting that they would be a nice step up from his stock incan MiniMags. He gave his standard reply that an incan MiniMag does everything that he needs a light to do. (Now, this is the same guy who mutters GEEZ ! or WTF ! when I pull out one of my lights.) I shrugged and mentioned that they were less than half price and that there were only five left.

To my surprise he bought one. I think that the limited number left at such a good price caused him to purchase out of fear of losing out on a good deal rather from any desire to own a better light.

Back at his house, I opened and loaded his new light while he grabbed us a couple of beers. When I left 30 minutes later he was still playing with his new MiniMag LED and comparing it to every other light that he owned. He had become completely absorbed in doing ceiling bounce test comparions, testing throw in a darkend basement and running outside to test it against ambient city lighting.

At one point he asked, "do we have time before Lowe's closes to go back and buy the four that they still have left?".

I think that I will buy him a SF G2 for Christmas just to see what happens next.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice work, Culhain, you got one! :twothumbs


----------



## georget98 (Nov 29, 2008)

Culhain said:


> ...MiniMag LEDs...mentioned that they were less than half price...



Sometimes I wonder if I'm not really an addict, after all, I maybe own a total of only 10 or so halfway serious lights. Then I read the above and realized I have no idea of how much I paid for my LED Mini-Mag. $22 impulse buy at Wal-Mart, maybe. 

How many non-addicts would buy an over $20 light, just to see if it was any good, and not remember the price for decades? 

"Uh, you ought to be more careful, leaving an expensive light like that in plain sight on the back seat. Someone might smash a window and grab it."


----------



## Burgess (Nov 29, 2008)

to GeorgeT98 --


Don't sell yourself short, my friend. :thumbsup:


We all *loved* this wonderful thread you started, 5 years ago !



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/3667



Certainly brings back many great memories of my youth.




Thank you for sharing your Flashlight Memories (and stories) with us !


:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 30, 2008)

Culhain said:


> I was at Lowe's, with a friend, taking advantage of their Black Friday sale on Mag LEDs. My friend is very non-flashoholic despite his camping, fishing and hunting hobbies.
> 
> I pointed out the MiniMag LEDs to him, suggesting that they would be a nice step up from his stock incan MiniMags. He gave his standard reply that an incan MiniMag does everything that he needs a light to do. (Now, this is the same guy who mutters GEEZ ! or WTF ! when I pull out one of my lights.) I shrugged and mentioned that they were less than half price and that there were only five left.
> 
> ...


 
Nice story! That sounds like me from about 2 months ago, got my first LED light and immediately compared it to all my other incandescent lights. Now, 2 months later I have 3 LED lights and 2 more in the mail! Let the fun begin.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

snowlover91 said:


> Nice story! That sounds like me from about 2 months ago, got my first LED light and immediately compared it to all my other incandescent lights. Now, 2 months later I have 3 LED lights and 2 more in the mail! Let the fun begin.


Wait till you discover high output Hotwire Incan's and HID lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Retinator (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for kicking up the dust on an old thread, but I just had a good laugh tonight.

On break, one of the new guys starts up the microwave which was connected to the vending machines and trips the circuit breaker. 

Lights were still on, but the cabinet with the breaker was pretty dark. 

So I whip out the E1L on low and reset things.

One other guy wants to check out my light, so I hand it to him.

Hmmm That's a nice light there, how much did it cost? $ 10.00 ??

My eyes almost popped out, I just said a lot more than that. I never told him the price (129.99 = tax = $160 CDN) because I didn't want to have to call 911 for his heart attack.

I thought a low guess of $ 30-50 might have been ok, but $ 10???? I know it's a small light, but wow!

Wonder what a Wee or other custom job would be worth to him.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 3, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> She asked how much it cost and I told her "around $140" and she just sort of nodded as if it didn't surprise her


I enjoy that many friends of mine say things like "I'm not surprised, this is nice" as they tend to appreciate good design and fine workmanship.


curlyfry562 said:


> As for tailstanding, that is what a glass is for.


Holy [email protected], I still learn something new every day.:thumbsup:


Retinator said:


> Sorry for kicking up the dust on an old thread.


That's cool, this is one of those threads that should never be allowed to die.

Recent occurrence: My boss (read Dilbert and you'll start to get the idea) was telling me 'and now the emergency exit signs are working again, so you'll be able to exit safely if we lose power'
Me, taking out my Milky E1, 'That's why I carry this'
Pointy-haired boss, 'What if it breaks or the batteries are dead' - (Yeah RIGHT!)
Me, taking out my Stylus Pro, 'That's why I keep the batteries in it charged and carry this as well'
Pointy-haired boss, 'What if it breaks or the batteries are dead' - (Yeah RIGHT x2)
Me: 'Take a very very small number. Now cube it. That's the probability.' :sigh:
I wish it had been 10 minutes earlier, as I had my G2/M60 and my Microstream in my jacket. Like that would have made any difference to him, some people just don't get it...:shakehead
I mean, jeez, my lights are way more reliable than the crappy electrical system in our building.

Heck, when our machinist needs a flashlight, I hand him one of mine and he doesn't say a single thing, he just smiles gleefully like a little kid. Some folks do appreciate fine tools.


----------



## wadus (Apr 3, 2009)

A LEO friend of mine was comparing some of my lights to his Inova something-or-other and asked how much my D10 was. I told him about $60 and he gingerly placed it back on the couch. He started looking at my Twisty and then asked for its price, which I gave him, and he again sat that down and stepped away. He said he would never buy a light that expensive and doesn't understand why I do. 

No joke, the next words out of his mouth were about the new $1,800 assault rifle he wants to buy... :shakehead


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 3, 2009)

"you're weird"

My loving GF


----------



## James Hamon (Apr 3, 2009)

One good one weird the weird one was about 2 months ago the lights went out around 10 at night at church myself and some of the other youth leaders where standing around when this happend so i took my light out(6p/m60) and one of my friends asks why do you carry a flashlight everyone looked at him like he was a moron it was a good moment to be a flashaholic.Another time a friend guesed my light cost twice what it did i have good friends.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 3, 2009)

Literally the first evening I found CPF, I spent about 3 hours straight reading posts at our dining room table. My wife had been out and came home and went to do some stuff, the turned on a TV show she wanted to watch. So about an hour later, I'm still sipping coffee, reading CPF and she asks me what I'm looking at so long:

"Flashlights."
"Flashlights?"
"Yeah, LED flashlights. It's a bulletin-board about flashlights, it's pretty cool."
"You mean they're just talking about_ flashlights_?"
"Yeah."
And she's completely serious: "Is this like a fetish or something?" 

I tried to explain the marvels of LED lights to her, but she wasn't interested. A year later she still finds my interest disturbing.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> A year later she still finds my interest disturbing.


Yeah my wife is the same and remains uninterested always ridiculing my obsession,so there's only one thing to do in this situation!

"darling maybe this will interest you more" DIVORCE PAPERS SERVED :devil:


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yeah my wife is the same and remains uninterested always ridiculing my obsession,so there's only one thing to do in this situation!
> 
> "darling maybe this will interest you more" DIVORCE PAPERS SERVED :devil:


 
Not on your life.  She's a keeper. I've got more guns than flashlights, continue to accumulate older pistols and revolvers, and she thinks that's perfectly normal. 

"I think I'm going to need another gunsafe, I'm runing out of space," I say, a revolver in each hand, trying to find a place on the top shelf for them.
"OK, sounds like a good idea. But you're not putting it in the living room."


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey BigBluefish I was by no means implying you take that route I was kinda kidding as to what I may do in my situation


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hey BigBluefish I was by no means implying you take that route I was kinda kidding as to what I may do in my situation


 
I didn't think you were serious, Titan. Though, I am sorry if you're finding yourself contemplating going down that road. 

On the other hand, if she's competely uninterested in your flashaholism, at least she, hopefully, isn't going to be jumping all over you for buying lights. Sometimes interest = control, in the way some people look at things.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Heck, I can't even get 
 these days!


----------



## Cataract (Apr 24, 2009)

I stopped showing my lights just for fun. I got too many people looking at me sideways with a suspicious look asking 
"what do you do with these?"

I also had people at work laugh at me asking "what are you gonna do with a flashlight and a pocket knife?" Well... I got called over at least twice a day and asked to bring my flashlight and my knife. Why do these people never get the lesson???

Now I only whip them out for hiking at night, unless I need to get in some dark corner myself. I had this friend who was too lazy to get one of his own and kept walking right in front of me, exactly where I aimed the beam, so I turned it off. For some reason I'll never understand he stopped walking. After a couple shots like that he also stopped walking in front of me... guess he got struck by the light.

The best comments I ever had (aside another flashaholic) actually came from a 50 year old woman at work who wanted to buy one for her husband. She really liked my 45 lumen flashlight... which i never use since it's so dim. I think it might be something genetic, because I showed my brightest one to my boss (her brother) who kept smiling like a kid and pointing it a the farthest possible corner of the room.

Once, my new boss needed to look inside a drum in the back of the warehouse, and asked for my help to lift the lid. He grabbed the old 2C plastic thingy that was on the shelf and tried to inspect the content. When I realised I'd just kill myself holding the lid forever I turned on my LOD. It was a priceless moment to see him trying to figure out which of the ceiling lights had turned back on. When he realized there was NO ceiling lights in that area, it still took him a while to figure out where the light came from.
He still brags about my flashlight whenever the subject comes to seeing in dark corners.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 24, 2009)

One of my kids just asked why a 3watt LED is so bright when a 2000watt hairdryer doesn't even glow. :shrug:


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 24, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> One of my kids just asked why a 3watt LED is so bright when a 2000watt hairdryer doesn't even glow. :shrug:



Sounds like a perfect teachable moment! 

Take advantage now because when the kid's a teenager you won't know anything anymore


----------



## parnass (Apr 24, 2009)

:welcome: Welcome to CPF, Cataract. Good story.


----------



## bob4apple (Apr 26, 2009)

I was taking a walk one night with my new 2C Lowe's TaskForce (juiced up on an 18650, the flashlight, not me!), when a neighbor said: *"You scared me!*.

"How did I scare you?" I asked. She said she thought that I was a car with just one headlight on, slowly driving up the wrong side of the street.

So, naturally I now walk with the Home Depot's 2D Husky (also hopped up on an 18650), so she'll think I'm a freakin' DC10 about to land on her front lawn.

(This is a woman who is _not_ going to "go towards the light" when she dies.)


----------



## Ajay (Apr 26, 2009)

bob4apple said:


> I was taking a walk one night with my new 2C Lowe's TaskForce (juiced up on an 18650, the flashlight, not me!), when a neighbor said: *"You scared me!*.
> 
> "How did I scare you?" I asked. She said she thought that I was a car with just one headlight on, slowly driving up the wrong side of the street.
> 
> ...




:laughing: I actually laughed out loud. :twothumbs


----------



## parnass (Apr 26, 2009)

bob4apple said:


> I was taking a walk one night with my new 2C Lowe's TaskForce (juiced up on an 18650, the flashlight, not me!), when a neighbor said ...... thought that I was a car with just one headlight on, slowly driving up the wrong side of the street...



I walk at night with flashlights, too. My neighbor said he mistook me for a motorcyclist because he saw a single light bouncing up and down as I walked down the dark road.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 26, 2009)

> . . . mistook me for a motorcyclist because he saw a single light bouncing up and down . . .


Must have thought you were a motorcyclist with square wheels  - now that _is_ scary oo:


----------



## seaside (Apr 26, 2009)

My wife said my flashaholism is odd and useless. 
Why would I need flashlight when we live in well lit area? Oh... well...

Anyway, one night I found her talking my EDC to the bathroom. I wondered what she is doing with it. Then I saw her putting my flashlight into her mouth. I was like what the heck?

I asked her what she was doing and she said, she couldn't take that small piece of meat out of her teeth with floss, so she was trying to see where the darn thing is at with my flashlight.

That's kinda usage I haven't thought of, but I am quite glad that she found my flashlight useful.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 26, 2009)

seaside said:


> I asked her what she was doing and she said, she couldn't take that small piece of meat out of her teeth with floss, so she was trying to see where the darn thing is at with my flashlight.




:green:


:lolsign:


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 26, 2009)

"Oh s|-|17, don't do that" when I told the person that I can double the output of my ligth by swapping in a current gen LED after he tried to blind me with his Mag.


----------



## GUYUTE (Apr 27, 2009)

I've gotten lots of flack from my wife, but she still comes looking for one of my lights a few time a week so she can go into the babies room at night. She got rather mifed tonight when she found out how much I spent on my Jetbeam M1X. Her folks saw the invoice and I'm sure I'll hear some from them as well.

I did show my M1X to a buddy last night and he was impressed. We were out for a late night trip to the supermarket for our wives and he wanted to hit Mcdonalds for some dinner. They were working on the "late night" menu which was not lit up at the drive thru, so I lit it up with 450 lumens. Needless to say he could see the sign and afterwards he just looked at the light and told me he didn't even want to know how much I spent.

Today my mother was at my house and picked it up. She asked me how to turn it on, so I told her. She then turned it over and lookid into the reflector and turned it on.  I tried not to laugh. I failed.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 28, 2009)

For some reason my boss LOVES the strobe on my light. Hes like a little kid. 


The other day if was dark and foggy. So I said let me bring something in and show you a BRIGHT light. I showed him the POB talk about a little kid walking up and down the street, eyes wide open, never blinked saying "wow, like a helicopter light". 

Now he wants a P2D. 

My job is done.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> My job is done.


The job never ends. Now you have to work on _his_ boss, lol


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 28, 2009)

DM51 said:


> The job never ends. Now you have to work on _his_ boss, lol




Haha, well I would say his boss is his wife... Ohhh nooo I didnt (yes I did)


----------



## seaside (Apr 28, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Haha, well I would say his boss is his wife... Ohhh nooo I didnt (yes I did)


 
As a good boy he is, would that be his mom? 
The mother's day is comming soon. :laughing:


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 28, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> No Multitool? I think you are carrying too little hardware TBH.



Since then I've added a keychain screwdriver. The size was right.



wadus said:


> A LEO friend of mine was comparing some of my lights to his Inova something-or-other and asked how much my D10 was. I told him about $60 and he gingerly placed it back on the couch. He started looking at my Twisty and then asked for its price, which I gave him, and he again sat that down and stepped away. He said he would never buy a light that expensive and doesn't understand why I do.
> 
> No joke, the next words out of his mouth were about the new $1,800 assault rifle he wants to buy... :shakehead



You can get a competent cop flashlight for $60-80 and not be missing out. (Nitecore/Ra/Novatac; used Magcharger/Strion/ROP) About the cheapest crap select-fire weapon you can find is about $4,000, and an AR15-platform rifle (think of it as a nice mod host) is going to run about $1,000. You can get by with less, but they're generally hard to work with and repair costs can be prohibitive. And if you buy new, it's _still_ probably going to be close to $700.


----------



## Spence (Apr 29, 2009)

I found myself in conversation with someone who claimed his hobby was going to Vegas once a month and losing $1,500 at the black jack and craps tables. I asked him what he had to show for it on his trip home? With all seriousness he said, "look at the exercise I get...I mean it's not as if I were just blowing it on nothing...I'm entertained doing it". I turned away chuckling and thinking about how many and which SureFires I could buy with that same $1,500. It's the theory of relativity in action. To each his own, right?
:candle:


----------



## VOD (Apr 29, 2009)

Everyone at work thinks my new flashlight fetish is odd, but the guns and knives are ok. Funny how that works. I was mocked when i brought up this website and talked about modding some of my flashlights, until i put in a few drop ins into some G2s and brought in my TK40. Now everyone cant stop flashing themselves or others in the face. In one day i had one employee so impressed with a G2 and a DX drop in he asked if he could take it home for the night. By the time i got it back later that day the batteries were dead . The GF thinks im nuts but claims "it isnt that nerdy". Its all fun and games until someone loses something in the dark or the power goes out, then they come clammering to you.


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 29, 2009)

Spence said:


> I found myself in conversation with someone who claimed his hobby was going to Vegas once a month and losing $1,500 at the black jack and craps tables. I asked him what he had to show for it on his trip home? With all seriousness he said, "look at the exercise I get...I mean it's not as if I were just blowing it on nothing...I'm entertained doing it". I turned away chuckling and thinking about how many and which SureFires I could buy with that same $1,500. It's the theory of relativity in action. To each his own, right?
> :candle:



$18k Per Year? Couldn't he be entertained with cheaper gambling options (cheaper slot machines, lower stakes black jack/roulette/etc) so that he blows much less money? If he went to Vegas and lost $500 once a month then he would be saving $12K per year!


----------



## Th232 (Apr 29, 2009)

VOD said:


> Its all fun and games until someone loses something in the dark or the power goes out, then they come clammering to you.



Big +1 on that. Like the guys at uni who never understood why I carried a torch during the day. Until the blackout during the exam. "I'll just use my phone... oh wait... no phones during the exam".


----------



## Illum (Apr 29, 2009)

VOD said:


> Its all fun and games until someone loses something in the dark or the power goes out, then they come clammering to you.



Never pull out your best light in a closed environment with more than three individuals.

Especially not at times where by proximity are individuals you would prefer only to get acquainted with and theres more guys than girls...

My economics professor saw my mag2D [ROP] in my bookbag and his comment was "I'm gonna stick with you on storm days":thumbsup:
As I left class I remembered the fauxtons on me so I hung one on his door with a simple easy to read statement quoted ver batium off Genesis 
"Dixitque deus fiat lux et facta est lux"

Now every time I walk past him in the corridor or see him coming he'd pull it out and blink it at me. For the heck of it I hung another one on his door everyday....gotta love lighthound/battery junction. an order of $20+ gets you one. I tried getting family and friends to use them...some scoffed and others just left it on

Supposedly last week he went to Reno, NV for some poker and he used it around corridors and found some extra change:naughty:


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2009)

"*I WANT THAT*"

..

"Should we have a limit to how bright a flashlight Craig can bring in?"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome thread resurrection.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome thread resurrection.


 

Schweeet i love readng these stories!!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 18, 2009)

Well luckily I dont know any sane people! But the oddest comment ive heard is "That thing is TOO bright" :shakehead They just dont get it? Thats like saying a car has to much horsepower or gets too good of mileage! :nana:


----------



## Fred S (Aug 18, 2009)

"Why do you have that little light (Fenix LDO1) with you"

RIGHT AFTER I USED IT TO HELP HIM SEE SOMETHING IN THE DARK!!!!!!!!

I dunno, maybe he is sane, but he ain't clever


----------



## Armed_Forces (Aug 18, 2009)

Mrs. Armed_Forces: "Honey, are you glad to see me?"


Armed_Forces: "NO, that's my flashlight!!"


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 18, 2009)

Some of my friends do not really seem to care about flashlights except when the power goes out and their flashlights don't work. The rest of the time I think they think that they are some special breeds that do not need flashlights, and will actually refuse one when it is dark and they are looking for something. Amazing. These same people at first poo pooed my interest in flashlights until I told them it was a hobby. Then it seemed to be ok with them, and I became the "flashlight guy", with some kind of respect rendered. I always point them in the direction of CPF on the internet.

Bill


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 18, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> [...] and will actually refuse one when it is dark and they are looking for something.


LOL, folks like that are so funny. They're too proud to use a tool if it's not theirs. :huh:


----------



## MerkurMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> LOL, folks like that are so funny. They're too proud to use a tool if it's not theirs. :huh:


So true. I still laugh at the guys I work with when I offer them the use of one of my lights (I even keep a cheapo Ultrafire at work to lend out, because I was tired of getting my D10 back with another scratch added to it), and they proudly refuse...instead, opting to squint at what they're trying to see, holding a half-dead 3AAA showerhead. 

Also, I have to add that bob4apple's comment about the DC10 landing in his neighbour's yard had me cracking a genuinely good laugh. Well done, sir. :thumbsup:

One of the funniest comments I've yet received has been from one of my aforementioned co-workers, holding one of the aforementioned half-dead showerheads under a car on a lift, concentrating hard to find a well-hidden bolt that he had to remove. I walked up behind him and lit up the entire underside of the car with my D10 R2. He immediately jolted upright, banged his head on the exhaust and yelled "Holy #[email protected]%, *DAYLIGHT!*" It was one of those "had-to-be-there" moments, but it was good for a chuckle.


----------



## bob4apple (Aug 21, 2009)

On a more serious note, I'd like to make it known that I am collecting your used but working flashlights, together with completely dead batteries, to donate to the blind. :thanks:


----------



## Burgess (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, i thought you were constructing a DarkRoom.




(old photographer joke)

_


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm... no one's really commented on mine. Is 1600L not enough?



bob4apple said:


> On a more serious note, I'd like to make it known that I am collecting your used but working flashlights, together with completely dead batteries, to donate to the blind. :thanks:


You're donating flashlights to the blind? This is confusing... I'm assuming they're not totally blind?


----------



## bob4apple (Aug 22, 2009)

_



You're donating flashlights to the blind? This is confusing... I'm assuming they're not totally blind?

Click to expand...

_
Correct, but they will be after playing with the pocket rocket light cannons that get donated, right?


----------



## Larbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Cant say I have had any stupid remarks said to me yet, but no doubt they will wish they kept to to themselves by the time Iam done with them.

To be continued....


----------



## Dr Jekell (Mar 10, 2010)

Any more stories?


----------



## Illum (Mar 10, 2010)

"Are you a guy or a girl?"

It seems that us guys who keep big flashlights in our pockets while sporting long hair tends to confuse alot of people, especially when there are no apparent facial hair to go with everything else. 

One of my wishes is to have a "Kalinin" beard:shrug:


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have a comment at the moment, but this great thread deserves a bump!


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jun 11, 2010)

When somebody yesterday took a look at my *vintage Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61* and said "Oh, I've had one of those lights for years, it's the best light *Maglite* ever made!!:shakehead

James...


----------



## Kraid (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! Did he turn 1 million shades of red when you told him! Lol!


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 11, 2010)

The day we received our final wedding album it was the Easter weekend here, we had planned to sit down with a glass of wine and look through it after the kids went to bed.

(i like looking at it back to front, then it always has a happy ending)

Anyhow, we had a freakish winter here in the UK as I'm sure some of you are well aware, and on this particular day our area lost power and had about 6 inches of snow in a very short period, which rarely happens. Lucky enough the two kids had just had a hot meal for tea and went to bed not knowing a thing about it.

Me being me, I had all my batteries charged and ready to go with a couple of packs of primary AA's in the cupboard just in case, and the entire arsenal came out, headlamps and all. While I left my wife to go a few miles down the road to a local fish and chip van (it's a very rural area) I gave her an EO1 and reminded her about the Maratac AAA I'd given her months ago in her handbag (thankyou eneloops!) she was able to go about her way get some things tidied up and read a book while i was out. I came back anyway, tail stood a couple more E01's and we ate our dinner with the fire lit.

She was naturally gutted about not being able to look at the wedding album, until I tail stood all of my lights, 2 maratacs, fenix tk20, L1d, E01's in the living room. Daylight returned and a nice even natural tint to the light by luck.

After all the effort, she closed the wedding album, looked me straight in the eye and said

"you're a bit weird, but I'm glad you were here tonight and I suppose you've got your uses."

:candle:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> After all the effort, she closed the wedding album, looked me straight in the eye and said
> 
> "you're a bit weird, but I'm glad you were here tonight and I suppose you've got your uses."
> 
> :candle:



You know that you've got a great lady when she says that! :thumbsup:

My girlfriend says that I'm weird but she always admits that she's weird too. We're a weird couple and that's why we work well together.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jun 11, 2010)

"Yours is 40 times as expensive as mine, so it should be 40 times as bright."

And it was, at least in raw lumens.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 11, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> "Yours is 40 times as expensive as mine, so it should be 40 times as bright."
> 
> And it was, at least in raw lumens.



That is a problem I don't have. If I want to show off a bright flashlight no one ever questions if it should be brighter, it's hard to argue with an incandescent light using 212W (20.2V regulated into a 12V bulb, drawing 10.5A). It's a pity it doesn't fit in my pocket so I can show it off whenever I want.


----------



## bbot (Jun 11, 2010)

hopkins said:


> I had planned to check the freezer after 2 hours, then every 15 minutes
> to see how runtime was affected but the laughter began during the first hour
> of the test.:thinking:



Yeah, but when you open the door it'll let warm air inside.

You obviously should have put a datalogger inside so you could track the temperature swings. 

That, or a video camera.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread is great. Subscribed.


----------



## nanomu (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess this is the best thread to tell you about an amusing conversation I had today.

I was showing someone my new Peak 10180 #1 light:
"Wow it's so tiny! and so bright!!"
"This is the dimmest version."
"*stunned look* .... So how much does it cost?"
"About $40."
"*another stunned look* ...Are you crazy? I hope it's made of gold or something! You spent _$40_ on a _light_?!"

5 minutes later:
"Those [LED] $20 lights I got at Costco sure didn't last very long. _I think the bulb burned out_."
"It's not the bulb, the batteries are probably dead. How long did you use it for?"
"I think I left it on for a couple days. I guess I should throw it out now?"
"No, just change the batteries."
"Is that something you can do?"

My continued recommendation to this person is: spend $50 on a light once, and never look back. They may have a 47's coming to them later in the year.


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 12, 2010)

I had my 4sevens warms delivered to work so the Wife wouldn't find them immediately... and sitting around the lunch table, 8 fellow workers (including the director, and most of the senior staff)

"Why torches?"
"Is it like a fetish etc?"

*Turn on the Mini CR2 onto high"

Collectively "Oooooh..."


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 12, 2010)

"Do you have some sort of torch fetish?"

One day later I ordered an LX2 on that person's behalf 

...he now wants an E2DL and MD2 :devil:


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 12, 2010)

seaside said:


> My wife said my flashaholism is odd and useless.
> Why would I need flashlight when we live in well lit area? Oh... well...
> 
> Anyway, one night I found her talking my EDC to the bathroom. I wondered what she is doing with it. Then I saw her putting my flashlight into her mouth. I was like what the heck?
> ...



Same here 

We actually have now older rechargeable Ledlenser or AAA Tank007 at bathroom.
Only for removing tonsil fossile or stuff between teeth :green:

My little boy also lets his teeth get brushed a lot more easier, when he can shine the light to my mouth and look at my teeth


----------



## Illum (Jun 12, 2010)

nanomu said:


> "Those [LED] $20 lights I got at Costco sure didn't last very long. _I think the bulb burned out_."
> "It's not the bulb, the batteries are probably dead. How long did you use it for?"
> "I think I left it on for a couple days. I guess I should throw it out now?"
> "No, just change the batteries."
> "Is that something you can do?"



this is one of the many indirect advantages of not selling lights with batteries installed, the additional step of "removing the TC, drop out the BC, stick the Bs in one by one, replacing the BC, replacing the TC" actually educates its users how to change batteries. :candle:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2010)

Illum said:


> this is one of the many indirect advantages of not selling lights with batteries installed, the additional step of "removing the TC, drop out the BC, stick the Bs in one by one, replacing the BC, replacing the TC" actually educates its users how to change batteries. :candle:


 
But, even a non-flashaholic knows you can replace batteries in a flashlight. Even THEY know about swapping out batteries in a 2AA Mini-Mag.


----------



## Illum (Jun 12, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> But, even a non-flashaholic knows you can replace batteries in a flashlight. Even THEY know about swapping out batteries in a 2AA Mini-Mag.



heh, this reminds me of something funny that happened years ago.

Back when I was working as a temp for wally we had someone return a pair of shoes complaining that they don't fit. So I opened the box, pulled out the shoe, look down the opening, retrieved the paper wads in front of him that holds up the tip of the shoes in packaging, and he appears distraught [or just from the humiliation] by the event. In his defense, nothing on the packaging told him the wadding must be removed before use, and that the last pair of shoes, claimed to have been bought here, did not have those waddings in place. I respectually advised him to check the shoes out the way I did, aside for wadding but also adjusting the pad inserts, adjusting the laces to see if tightness may be remedied, as well as trying them on before buying them instead of just reading the numbers. I was accused of giving him an attitude, called the manager, and I was told to process the shoes for return and cut him another pair

No, I didn't stuff all the wadding I can find down the rabbit hole...but sometimes I worry whether new training policies may be instituted to serve the customers who really should know better


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 12, 2010)

I went out walking with my dad the other night, I showed him my new M6 w/ MN21. I shinned at some trees in the distance, and he commented on the brightness and asked if it was some kind of fancy Maglite...


A week before this a friend of the family came bye and stopped into a garage sale, he bought a few of those giant plastic lights that don't really light anything up. He wanted to gift my dad one. My dad replied that I have more flashlights than I know what to do with and he just grabs one of mine when he needs one. The funny part is I have more lights than HE knows about


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

Illum said:


> heh, this reminds me of something funny that happened years ago. . .


 
I'm seriously considering changing my Sig line to, "Never underestimate the sheer power of human stupidity."

Several weeks ago, I ran into a "genius" who has sadly reproduced. He seemed very angry that I stopped at (I $#^% you not) a Stop sign. And no, he wasn't a driver coming up at a high rate of speed behind me. He was a pedestrian, walking with his young wife and two kids; while holding a puppy.

On my way to work, got cut off on the expressway while doing 60. The other driver had a girl sitting in the front passenger seat. Might have been his girlfriend. Had I not stomped on the brakes, both our cars would have ended up at the shop . . . while the girl would have ended up in the hospital because the front end of my car would have slammed right into where she was sitting. 

Ironically, I got a good look at the driver. Maybe steroid-injecting freaks should be given more consideration. After all, they're closer to animals than actual human beings. considering his muscles and the way he pimped out that black, Dodge Charger; it's obvious what he was compensating for.


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2010)

its beginning to make sense why some people react negatively to an assistance involving the use of flashlights...and its not pride or bruising of the ego...its something else totally different oo:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

Illum said:


> its beginning to make sense why some people react negatively to an assistance involving the use of flashlights...and its not pride or bruising of the ego...its something else totally different oo:


 
Sadly, very true.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Boss: "You can't be permitted to work in that area while the emergency lighting is under repair - what happens if the lights fail and you can't find your way out?"
(Which isn't the dumb comment, they're coming next...)

Me: "I'll use this." (pulls out SF E1)

Boss: (snarky voice) "What happens if that doesn't work or if the batteries are dead?"

Me: "I'll use this." (pulls out LD01 / SL SP)

Boss: (snarky voice) "What happens if _that_ doesn't work or if the batteries are dead?"

Me: "I'll use this." (pulls out SL Microstream)

Boss: (snarky voice) "What happens if _that_ doesn't work or if the batteries are dead?"

Me: "I'll use this." (pulls out SF G2)

Boss: (snarky voice) "What happens if _that_ doesn't work or if the batteries are dead?"

Me: "A very small probability raised to the fourth power is an infintesimally small probability."

Boss: "I don't care."

:shakehead


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 13, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Me: "A very small probability raised to the fourth power is an infintesimally small probability."
> 
> Boss: "I don't care."


Of course, there'd be a greater chance of the lights failing *and* the emergency lighting failing (if it hadn't been under repair). Maybe your boss was trying to give you a holiday.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 13, 2010)

nanomu said:


> "*stunned look* .... So how much does it cost?"
> "About $40."
> "*another stunned look* ...Are you crazy? I hope it's made of gold or something! You spent _$40_ on a _light_?!"
> 
> ...



Wow - so this person thought $40 was a lot to spend on a light and then thought that they should just throw out a $20 light? I guess they didn't realise the $40 light could be used a lot for years. 

I paid what many people consider a lot of money for a Victorinox Cybertool (SAK) and a Leatherman Wave about 9 or 10 years ago, but both are still in daily use and are in excellent condition. I wouldn't call that bad value for money and I think the cheapo multitool knockoffs would struggle to perform as well or last as long.
Tools, knives, flashlights, whatever - they are all similar, pay more and get something that is high quality that will last years/decades. Some people just don't get that! Buying junk that doesn't work all that great and breaks/fails after weeks/months is not cheaper regardless of the low sticker price.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Boss: "I don't care."
> 
> :shakehead


 
He wanted his ego stroked, but you refused. Oh well.


----------



## nanomu (Jun 14, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> Tools, knives, flashlights, whatever - they are all similar, pay more and get something that is high quality that will last years/decades. Some people just don't get that! Buying junk that doesn't work all that great and breaks/fails after weeks/months is not cheaper regardless of the low sticker price.



So true, and it drives me nuts when certain people are constantly replacing such tools. The way I see it, this only really applies to tolls and EDC items. There is also a time and place for throw-away stuff, like loaning things out or the "if it drops and I lose it" scenario.

That said, aforementioned Costco lights really aren't that bad.
It's surprising how few people are prepared to change batteries themselves.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 15, 2010)

seaside said:


> My wife said my flashaholism is odd and useless.
> Why would I need flashlight when we live in well lit area? Oh... well...
> 
> Anyway, one night I found her talking my EDC to the bathroom. I wondered what she is doing with it. Then I saw her putting my flashlight into her mouth. I was like what the heck?
> ...



I've found the angry blue produced by my old Inova X5T works very well for this. Also, it's watertight to what, 500 feet, and seems to do okay with cleaning and sterilization after the fact.


----------



## Chicago_Ted (Jul 15, 2010)

"So how much does THIS ONE cost?!", asked my Mother in a semi-joking kind of way. lovecpf


----------



## Illum (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicago_Ted said:


> "So how much does THIS ONE cost?!", asked my Mother in a semi-joking kind of way. lovecpf



didn't cost much ma, just two eggs, one loaf of bread...and oh by the way, I sold dad's mule


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't heard any odd comments lately about my lights, but I imagine that I'll get a few when I show non-flashaholics my new Fenix TK45 after it arrives in a few days. That is one odd looking light, to say the least!


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 16, 2010)

They'll just call it the 3-eyed Minion from the movie cartoon Despicable Me.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 16, 2010)

Luckily lately others have just stared at the lights and didn't comment. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 17, 2010)

8 out of 10 times I pull out my Ra Clicky my co-workers say "Nick V.. 007" & I'm always thinking "I can't afford a 007, yet"


----------



## GregWormald (Jul 17, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Boss: "You can't be permitted to work in that area while the emergency lighting is under repair



I'm sorry, I had to delete the rest of this sorry tale.:devil:

The correct answer/action at this point is "OK" and to leave. You've just been given time off on the company clock. 

Greg


----------



## CPFBiology (Aug 22, 2010)

*Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Has your significant other, or friends, or family mentioned that you may be a little obsessed with flashlights rather than a healthy hobby?


----------



## jason978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

a better question might be, has anybody NOT.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

My girlfriend thinks that it's a little unusual because she doesn't know of anyone else aside from my brother that is into flashlights but she has never considered it obsessive or detrimental in any way.


----------



## iacchus (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

my wife says, "You get in modes. A flashlight mode for a while, then a knife mode for a while, then a gun mode for a while....its a sickness"

I just go and open her "shoe closet", or pick up her $500 purse. She doesn't say much after that.


----------



## Ezeriel (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

_"I just go and open her "shoe closet", or pick up her $500 purse. She doesn't say much after that."

_quoted for truth!


just go after their shoes and most women will back down 

guys are a bit trickier.. I usually wait for a ten minute story on how they tracked down a custom thingy for their 1952 chevy whatever and then nail 'em for wasting money they could have bought a TK45 with! :nana:


----------



## BRO (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

"I just go and open her "shoe closet", or pick up her $500 purse. She doesn't say much after that."

My wife an I are always trading marbles. She wants a new purse and I want a new light, she wants new pair of shoes, I want a knife, it works well. I think the trick to marriage politics is to wait for her to bring up something she wants first. Have your wish list ready and when she brings up the subject you throw out something on your list that is cost comparable to what she wants; it works all the time for me. 

I don't think others that I know consider my interests in flashlights to be obsessive? Many of my friends and family find it interesting and maybe a little odd, but not obsessive. 

Most people don't understand the need to see the light so they don't really care. It's just us flashaholic types that buy more lights than we can possibly use or wear out in one life time that understand the "need to explore dark corners". Come to think about it, we actually may be a little obsessive at times. But who cares, it's fun and if you can afford it go for it.


----------



## Brian1911 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Crap how did we all have the same wife and not know it until now.


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Wow, really on a roll with the new threads CPFB, 16 in 9 days. There's a gajillion threads on this too you may want to peruse. One that stands out in my mind is "oddest comment from a sane person About your lights". Search is your friend.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Definitely obsessive. It's more or less an addiction. I'm not buying complete lights so much anymore though, it's switched to parts for modding lights and building lights.

I wish my girlfriend had an expensive hobby or outlet; she is perhaps a little bit too practical! I like my bikes... and my lights... and I find myself wanting a couple more knives... thankfully I haven't gotten into cars as a hobby!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Yes, absolutely; my whole family and some good friends think I am completely bonkers. However, every now and then when they receive a cool light as a gift...


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



iacchus said:


> my wife says, "You get in modes. A flashlight mode for a while, then a knife mode for a while, then a gun mode for a while....its a sickness"



You and I are wired the same. Add in watches and a few other things into my profile. I'd wager that many of us on here are this way.

I understand the pathology for myself. It's the ability to buy high quality gadgets that took so much effort to make for so few dollars. Just think of the supply chain required...all the mining, transportation, and manufacturing steps...to delivery it to a dealer. Amazing to me. I also think about all the times in history such devices weren't available, and if they were what would someone have paid or done to get one.

Plus, when you add-in the "could save your life one day" factor to these devices it's a very practical obsession as far as I am concerned.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



nbp said:


> One that stands out in my mind is "oddest comment from a sane person About your lights". Search is your friend.



LOL, that's a great thread! Thanks for the search phrase tip nbp. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



nbp said:


> Wow, really on a roll with the new threads CPFB, 16 in 9 days. There's a gajillion threads on this too you may want to peruse. One that stands out in my mind is "oddest comment from a sane person About your lights". Search is your friend.



Everytime I log on, there are new questioning threads - It's like an interrogation!

James....


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

No problem! I know how older threads can get lost in the shuffle sometimes, but often they are still good and worth resurrecting.


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



jimmy1970 said:


> Everytime I log on, there are new questioning threads - It's like an interrogation!
> 
> James....



+1 Right on! 

I now feel like I have an obsession with spending too much on LED lights I don't have a use for and may fail on me at any time. 

I need help!!!
:laughing:


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



nbp said:


> No problem! I know how older threads can get lost in the shuffle sometimes, but often they are still good and worth resurrecting.



That one was for sure. I was literally laughing out loud reading the dialog between the husband and wife because he put his flashlight in the freezer to do an experiment. A total classic!

Take care.


----------



## cdog (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Everyone like family, friends, and co workers thinks my flashlight hobby gone too far. Sometimes I also thinks it's gone to far specialy when I catch myself flashing my light at a wall on broad daylight. Yes i'm obsessed with flashlights and I can't stop myself...... :thinking:


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

All ridicule stops when the power goes out.........


----------



## OCD (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



kyhunter1 said:


> All ridicule stops when the power goes out.........



AMEN!

This very thing happened to me last week at the office...and I wasn't there! They didn't miss me...just my lights!


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



iacchus said:


> my wife says, "You get in modes. A flashlight mode for a while, then a knife mode for a while, then a gun mode for a while....its a sickness"
> 
> I just go and open her "shoe closet", or pick up her $500 purse. She doesn't say much after that.



Snap,Lights-Pens-Model Cars-Guns then it changes and then back again,remote control play stuff etc.


----------



## The Coach (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*

Well, since this is the first post of this type I have seen, I'll just say HELL YES!! Here in NJ, we have a saying that pretty much covers it, "You got a problem with that?" 



:devil:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



nbp said:


> Wow, really on a roll with the new threads CPFB, 16 in 9 days. There's a gajillion threads on this too you may want to peruse. One that stands out in my mind is "oddest comment from a sane person About your lights". Search is your friend.


Thank you, nbp :thumbsup:. I'm going to merge this thread with that one.

CPFBiology, you have been starting a *LOT* of new threads... please consider whether it might be preferable to find an existing thread on the same topic, before starting a new one. I'm not telling you to stop posting new threads, but... just go easy on them, please.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back on topic: Where the subject of flashlights is concerned, I regret to have to report that Mrs. DM51 is indisputably a troll, LOL.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, now that this thread is back up top I have somewhere to post comments from today.:tinfoil:

Today was the first day back at school, I actually got two odd comments, one from a not so normal person and one from a normal person.

Not so normal person says (he has a habit of saying peculiar, oddly specific things at non-obvious times) 'Hey, did you know <me> carries a flashlight ALL the time?!' (apparently he was very fascinated by this habit of mine earlier)

The other guy is dumbfounded for a second and then replies, deadpan, obviously mocking, '..who doesn't?'


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Thank you, nbp :thumbsup:. I'm going to merge this thread with that one.



No problem! Every once in a while my brain remembers something useful. :tinfoil:


----------



## tolkaze (Aug 23, 2010)

I already posted in the original thread, but linked here from *Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive? I read the title of the thread to my wife as to say... "who would say that"

She gave me "the look" then said... yes

*


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 23, 2010)

I was checking out a faulty switch under the dash of a co-worker's car. Even though it was bright daylight, it was still dark under the dash. She said, let me go get you a flashlight, but it was too late. The L2D-Q5 was already in my hand.

*click*



Her: *NO WAY!! * 





Another co-worker, I loaned my SureFire G2 (w/R2) to him, and he said he'd come back and get another light if it wasn't bright enough. 

I thought, "good luck finding any flashlight brighter than that in this building". 

To be honest though, the G2 doesn't look like much to the uninitiated. They probably assume it's just another plastic multi-5mm light. Makes the shock value that much better!


----------



## Bladedude (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



kyhunter1 said:


> All ridicule stops when the power goes out.........


 

Ditto to this my friend. 
They may poke fun or nag at us for our "unusual" hobbies but when the time comes for our lights, knives, ect... to be used, "The clouded minds start seeing the light"!


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Esthan* 

 
_I've been laughing so loud after reading:
"*If there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrella. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight."
*that i've quoted it to my girlfriend.
Responce was:
"Just because it's dark, it does not mean that You need a flashlight".

I'm speechless for the moment.
_
_Ohhhh...I like her already. Keeper. Definitely a keeper._


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 25, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> _"Just because it's dark, it does not mean that You need a flashlight"._



Obvious response:
"Maybe not, but I MIGHT need one and if I do then I will have one - I'd rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it."

See, the thing is that a 1 x AA light in your pocket is almost unnoticeable until you need it, it really doesn't take any effort to have a light on hand 'just in case' and there are times when it is REALLY useful to have that light. Even my non-flashaholic friends appreciate the little fauxtons I give them to put on their keyrings - small, light, barely noticed until needed (and they cost me next to nothing).


----------



## tech25 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am a volunteer EMT and my friend used to say that the G2L I carried was overkill and his mini mag was good enough... at least until we got called to an overturned car into the woods... he now is the proud owner of a streamlight scorpion :thumbsup:


----------



## chris23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, great thread, I started reading the part 1 yesterday and just got done with it all I don't really have any stories as good as the ones posted, but I've found some people are ignorant like aforementioned and some are interested. One person was surprised how much my lx2 cost but recognized it's impressive build quality, light output, most everyone I show my lights too are surprised by their brightness, but I have to gauge their attitude when asked how much a light cost. If someone asks me that I usually respond with 'what do you think it costs?', and if they say something like you'd be crazy to spend $50 on a light I stop there and refuse to give prices. I usually get a weird stare/look when I mention that flashlights are a hobby of mine and I like to go to open fields at night to test them out


----------



## Madmonkey572 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone consider your love of flashlights to be obsessive?*



Bladedude said:


> Ditto to this my friend.
> They may poke fun or nag at us for our "unusual" hobbies but when the time comes for our lights, knives, ect... to be used, "The clouded minds start seeing the light"!



"Why are you checking your spare tire all the time? You never have a flat..."

"Why do you have a flashlight? You won't be out that late...."

"Why do you have guns? Nothing ever happens here.."

"You have a knife? Are you expecting trouble?"

I'm not too fond of calling the masses "sheep" (it's a bit demeaning) but it's difficult not to when I hear comments like this. Seems like anyone with a different interest is fair game for criticism or snide remarks... I'll admit I've been guilty of it in the past but as I've gotten older I've started realizing that being different doesn't instantly mean there's something wrong with you :shakehead


----------



## Police Medic (Aug 27, 2010)

I light up my 4Sevens Preon 2. and sane person says wow that is the brightest light I have ever seen.


----------



## petersmith6 (Aug 27, 2010)

not shure its counts but..
i was camping in wales and just came out of the pub and started to slow meyandering semi drunken walk back to the campsite with my mates. my friend knowing it was going to be dark ,took out his pride and joy..a 2 cell mini mag and started to lead the way.....for i got out my fenix tk30 on full and lit up the field. then a selecton of heads just turned in formation and staird in to light.dont think they knew what to say....sort of a Blue man moment


----------



## DM51 (Aug 27, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> i got out my fenis .... dont think they knew what to say ....sort of a Blue man moment


:green: .... I hope that was a typo and you didn't mean it to be a blue joke moment, lol :laughing:


----------



## Roger999 (Aug 27, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> Originally Posted by *Esthan*
> 
> 
> _I've been laughing so loud after reading:
> ...


"You're right, I need some Gen 3 NVGs and an infrared flashlight" :devil:  "and carrots"


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 27, 2010)

It was in a situation involving a longish walk down a pitch-dark city street during an ice storm that had just knocked out all power in the neighbourhood. We got to the lady's house, someone I didn't know, she'd been unable to move unless there was a car going by, and I stood at the foot of the walk with my E2DL, lighting up the icy walk and the door so she could get inside, where someone had lit a single dim candle from the look of it. After thanking me, she turned back and asked (relevant to the conversation we'd been having) "Why on earth do you carry a flashlight _all the time?"_


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Bigglow said:


> After thanking me, she turned back and asked (relevant to the conversation we'd been having) "Why on earth do you carry a flashlight _all the time?"_



The title of this thread should be changed to: "Oddest comment from a *crazy* person about your lights?"

It's hard to understand why someone would ask why you carry a light just after getting a great demonstration of a perfect example of why.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 27, 2010)

^

I'd have to agree after reading that!


----------



## Connor (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Bigglow said:


> After thanking me, she turned back and asked (relevant to the conversation we'd been having) "Why on earth do you carry a flashlight _all the time?"_



The only reasonable answer to this is **click**. :candle:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't get people who don't get us. The ancient gods placed such a high value on fire that they punished Prometheus severely for stealing it and giving it to mortals. Surely one reason was that fire gave mortals a way to shed light wherever they'd go. What kind of person would take such a gift for granted?


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually the same sort of thing has happened to me, perhaps more gently, involving umbrellas and the odd other item, so perhaps this is something of a local trait where I live now- I'm not a native of the area so I don't get where they're coming from myself. Or maybe they're just the usual dumb city dwellers.


----------



## motorwerks (Sep 2, 2010)

our friend called my E2D the Rape flashlight the other night. Kinda like a Rape whistle I guess???


----------

